# PC sound upgrading now in session!



## trog69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi. I've finally gotten my PC graphics and hardware upgraded to do anything I want, gaming-wise. So I turned to the god-awful sound system. I had been using the Logitech cheapo 5.1 low-powered surround speaker system, and for gaming it worked just fine, though music was not at all its forte.

Next I bought a Klipsch 2.1 powered speaker system, and while it was a huge improvement over the Logitech, and proved to me that I could easily get by without surround speakers for gaming, it was still not up to my standards. A friend even gave me his old Klipsch 4.1 powered speaker system, and it was better than the 2.1, but that's about it. 

So, I happened to find a Sony 7.1 receiver-refurb.-and at the price, it was an easy choice to experiment, so I hooked it up via HDMI, and plugged in the old Bose 301s I had gathering dust in the garage, and and a great Cambridge Soundworks center channel, along with two of the Klipsch speakers as surrounds. This was a huge upgrade from the Klipsch system, and light years removed from the Logitech. 

Now, I've got the bug big-time. I found a diamond in the rough via Craigslist, as a guy who does speaker repairs had a pair of vintage KEF dual-8" driver mini-towers, and I used them with a pair of Polk Audio monitors in stereo mode. I also lucked into a rock bottom price for the Polk Audio PSW505, a 12", 300w powered subwoofer. Incredible. I mean like in life-changing incredible! So much detail from the KEFs that I hadn't heard in decades, and the bass is matched up so well with the sub that I forget it's there. Then he sold me a set of B&W bookshelf speakers, and they replaced the Polk Audios. Now I'm in music nirvana! The 6.5" woofer in the B&Ws has much more bass punch than the two 8" woofs in the KEFs, though to be fair, the KEFs were made in 1988.

So, I didn't come here just to brag about my piece meal and used equipment route to sonic bliss. My issue is this; I don't have any use for the tuner section of the receiver, nor do I need surround. So, I'd like to go with a good, moderately-priced integrated amp. 

Is there any suggestions for an integrated amp with about 50w/channel? I will keep looking in the used sections, but I'd love to find one that I could afford new. I'm looking for something in the $300/$400 range. Thanks for any help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

NAD C325BEE Integrated Amplifier

Can't get much better than this.


----------

